# Lizardmen



## Mindlessness (Dec 22, 2009)

Found a battalion of lizard men in my new houses attic.
Everything is built, three skinks are painted, one undercoated.
It is missing 4 of the saurus warriors though.

Traiding for almost anything chaos related, money or GK.

:grin:


----------

